# NDC for 17P Alpha Hydroxyprogesterone Caporate



## amjordan (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck getting a valid NDC for this injection?  We have three carriers that are not accepting the NDC that the pharmacy is providing us for this drug.  Humana, UHC and MO Medicaid say the NDC is not valid while all the other carriers recognize the code given to us by the pharmacy. 

Now, I realize that this is a compounded drug.  The pharmacy finally sends us a letter that has the NDC for each ingredient used. 

Hydroxyprogesterone Powder Caproate  62991203403
Castor Oil  00395051516
Benzyl Benzo Liquid  49452102501
Benzyl Alc Liquid NF  63370040990

Given this new information, do we submit all of the NDC's or just the first one?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SARAH1978 (Oct 27, 2014)

I know this is an older post, but due to the recent changes with TN Medicaid; Did you find the correct NDC code to be used with 17P injection?


----------

